# Detailed satellite images



## Andrew Fergus (Apr 18, 2005)

See here :
http://maps.google.com/

Click the 'satellite' button on the top right of the screen, then you can click and drag the map to centre the map and use the zoom bar on the left to zoom in.


----------



## litrelord (Apr 22, 2005)

That's pretty cool.  

I want to be able to zoom in to my house though    Mind you, not sure about the security implications if you could do that but it would pass some Friday time at work.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Apr 23, 2005)

Pretty scary but we can't be too paranoid.....

They don't have satellite photos of New Zealand (yet) but it is still interesting nonetheless. 

I read a blog where someone reckoned they found the infamous 'Area 51' - see here.


----------



## PA HS Teacher (Apr 27, 2005)

It only has 30 M resolution, but here a sattelite image of Auckland.

http://www.terraserver.com/imagery/image_gx.asp?cpx=174.76&cpy=-36.9&res=30&provider_id=340&t=pan


----------



## Bruno_x (Apr 28, 2005)

One of my favorites
1meter IKONOS images from Flanders:
http://geo-vlaanderen.gisvlaanderen.be/geo-vlaanderen/IKONOS/

To see the famous Atomium structure in Brussels
- search the coordinates 148088, 176050  (left on the bottom of the site)
- click 9 times to zoom & center
- the first 5 clicks you'll see a map, from click 6 on there will be sattelite images
- do you see me waving ?
the site is slow when there's a lot of traffic


----------



## Bubbis Thedog (Apr 28, 2005)

_



			- do you see me waving ?
		
Click to expand...

_No...  But some guy just gave me the finger!

Seriously, though, that's a pretty wicked tool, Bruno.  And it actually loads quite fast on my computer.


----------



## Red Rum (May 4, 2005)

looks like google are using images similar to the NASA World Wind satellite images.
If you download the full NASA World Wind application, you can view satellite images at a much finer resolution than Google permits - anywhere in the world.
Some of the more detailed images (in the USA for example) are at a resolution of 1 metre per pixel!  Check out Walt Disney World ,FL, for example, you can actually see the individual rides.
http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/
Just over 100Mb to download, but best of all its free. (need a Bit Torrent client to download)
Enjoy


----------

